# What is the best way to cut logs into rounds to turn into chunks?



## forktender (Mar 30, 2019)

I don't really like the idea of using smoker wood that has chainsaw bar oil all over it and a sawzal takes forever.

Thank you.
Dan


----------



## dward51 (Mar 30, 2019)

I had some hickory from a tree we cut down at my parents house a number of years back. Storm took the top out of 3 trees. It was a huge tree. A commercial tree company did the removal, but I asked them to cut the main trunk into firewood length pieces and leave it (these pieces were like 2.5 to 3' in diameter).  Rolled them onto my utility trailer and after a few trips got all the cut to length rounds home.  I ended up renting a spliter to make firewood out of it. Probably got a cord and a half of premium hickory out of it.  I took some of the splits without bark and cut them into fist size chunks and shorts for my WSM.  That was like 10 years ago and I still have a couple of boxes of that hickory for the WSM in the basement.  Bandsaw would work also (of course this is all assuming someone has one of these saws).


----------



## forktender (Mar 30, 2019)

I actually gave away my little Craftsman band saw last yr, to a kid that was getting to turning pens.
It would've been perfect for the amount I need to cut up.
I guess I'll just keep using the Skilsaw and Sawzal for now. 

Thank you.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 31, 2019)

Could ya clean your saw and then run vegetable oil? jus thinking out loud at 6am.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 31, 2019)

I use a 12" chopsaw.
Al


----------



## meatallica (Mar 31, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I use a 12" chopsaw.
> Al


That's what I use


----------



## rob g (Mar 31, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> I use a 12" chopsaw.
> Al


I tried my chopsaw a couple times and got some nasty kicks from it. I like the bandsaw better.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 31, 2019)

You can always go Charles Ingalls on the wood and use a hand saw.

Chris


----------



## seenred (Mar 31, 2019)

Like some of the other guys I’ve used my chop saw to do this, but it helps if your saw has a good vise...because like Rob said, you can get some kickback if the log isn’t secured properly.

Red


----------



## newsmokerky (Mar 31, 2019)

I split it into manageable sizes, then use a Sawzall with demo blade to cut into usable pieces.


----------



## wild west (Mar 31, 2019)

Chop saw here also. You have to keep rotating the piece you are cutting ( not while you are cutting )so the branch is resting on the table and not up off it. The nice thing is the dust collection bag collects the saw dust for future cold smoking. Last time i cut i saved all the apple wood dust in a 5 gal pail and my wife thought it was garbage and threw it out.


----------



## forktender (Mar 31, 2019)

danmcg said:


> Could ya clean your saw and then run vegetable oil? jus thinking out loud at 6am.


LOL.....I'll buy wood before I try cleaning my saw.
I actually thought of that as well but with mineral oil.


----------



## forktender (Mar 31, 2019)

newsmokerky said:


> I split it into manageable sizes, then use a Sawzall with demo blade to cut into usable pieces.


The Ax Sawzall blades are the best I have found so far.


----------



## xray (Apr 1, 2019)

rob g said:


> I tried my chopsaw a couple times and got some nasty kicks from it. I like the bandsaw better.





seenred said:


> Like some of the other guys I’ve used my chop saw to do this, but it helps if your saw has a good vise...because like Rob said, you can get some kickback if the log isn’t secured properly.
> 
> Red















How about this for kickback? Lol. 

I was using it to cut splits into smaller pieces when a small piece of wood got caught between the blade and the housing, causing the blade to deflect through it. 

The saw and miter stand just flew up out of my hand. It happened so fast and scared the living sh*t out of me!

I use my sawzall anymore. At least I got a new bigger and better saw out of my mishap.


----------



## rob g (Apr 1, 2019)

xray said:


> View attachment 391976
> 
> View attachment 391977
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I was talking about. The guard on my saw is now jammed and no longer works thanks to a similar incident. I haven't had the chance to pull it apart yet to see if it is permanent damage or hopefully just some small pieces of wood jammed.


----------



## xray (Apr 1, 2019)

rob g said:


> That's exactly what I was talking about. The guard on my saw is now jammed and no longer works thanks to a similar incident. I haven't had the chance to pull it apart yet to see if it is permanent damage or hopefully just some small pieces of wood jammed.



Rob, 

I wrote to Hitachi about it before I even touched it. The repair on the miter saw was more than what I paid for it.

I didn’t want to fix it myself because I outgrew the saw and didn’t want to sink money into it. Plus, I was also worried about internal damage besides the metal housing.

I needed something bigger so I bought a 12” compound slider from Dewalt. 

So I ended up scrapping the old 10” Hitachi. My father in law has the same saw so I pulled some parts from it for him....like the power cord and switch assembly and the arbor washers.


----------



## rob g (Apr 1, 2019)

I have a 12" Metabo. It is worth fixing if I have to pay for parts.


----------

